
WxWidgets 3.1.4 Released - tkuraku
https://www.wxwidgets.org/news/2020/07/wxwidgets-3.1.4-released/
======
tkuraku
I really like wxWidgets. It is very convenient to add the wxWidgets repo as a
git submodule and add it to your cmake build as a subdirectory. The licensing
is also great. I highly recommend it! A fantastic project

------
jki275
Already supporting the newly announced Apple ARM architecture! Definitely
interesting to see that.

